# Dorsch-Sushi



## Dorschdiggler (19. Oktober 2003)

Kann man Dorsch eigentlich zu Sushi verarbeiten ???
Meine Tochter ist gespannt auf sowas, aber leider weiss ich nicht, ob sich unser schöner Ostseeleopard dazu eignet.
Nun hab ich heute eine schöne Portion gefangen... <p>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 <p>...und weiss nicht so recht....
Was meinen unsere Spezialisten dazu 
;+


----------



## Hornpieper (19. Oktober 2003)

Sushi;+ keine Ahnung aber ein herzliches "Petri Heil" zum tollen Fang.#h 
Björn


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Oktober 2003)

Na toll Vossi. Da hast du ja gut zugeschlagen. Petri Heil zum Fang.
Ob man davon Sushi machen kann hab ich aber auch noch nie was gehört. Stell doch mal die Frage im Küchenforum.


----------



## ThomasL (20. Oktober 2003)

Glückwunsch zu deinem Fang!
Aber ich würde aus Dorsch kein Sushi machen, wegen den Nematoden die möglicherweise vorhanden sind#d


----------



## Mucki (20. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Dorschdiggler,
grundsätzlich kannst Du jeden Fisch zu Sushi verarbeiten.

Ich an Deiner Stelle würde es aber unter allen Umständen bleiben lassen, Dorsch dazu zu verwenden, einfach aus dem Grund heraus weil er, wie übrigens viele Atlantikfische auch, mit den Finnen des Heringswurms Anisaki simplex belastet sein kann.
(Ob Ostseedorsch im gleichen Maße belastet ist wie Atlantikdorsch kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen)

Außer Du bist Dir absolut sicher das das Fleisch frei ist von diesen Parasiten. (durchleuten, und zwar sehr gründlich)  Bedenke auch das diese Finnen sehr klein sein können und zudem fast fleischfarben.

Das gleiche gilt für Makrelen. Viele davon sind belastet. Die sicherste Methode diese Fische zu essen ist ausreichend lange frosten mindestens 48Stunden bei unter 18°C, mindestens  10min erhitzen bei über 75°C oder durch Salz garen bei mindestens 6,5% Salzgehalt der Lake und für mehr als 3Tage.

Kleiner Hinweis am Rande: Japan gehört mit zu den Nationen die mit die höchste Anzahl an Erkrankungen aufweisen die auf den Genuß von rohen Fisch, Sushi usw., zurückzuführen sind. 

Im übrigen ein sehr schöner Fang. Meine Gratulation.
Ich gehe davon aus das Du die Einhänger, die auf dem Foto zu sehen sind, nur zum Transport der Fische verwendest und nicht zum lebendhältern ausenboards.

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## Truttafriend (20. Oktober 2003)

@Mucki


> Ich gehe davon aus das Du die Einhänger, die auf dem Foto zu sehen sind, nur zum Transport der Fische verwendest und nicht zum lebendhältern ausenboards.



ohne Worte. Wir benutzen hier an der Küste diese Stringer um unsere Fische im BB zu transportieren, nicht zum hältern.

@Vossi
Ich würd auch keinen Dorsch nehmen. Kann man keine Mefo zu Sushi verarbeiten? 

Schöner Fang Micha#h


----------



## Mucki (20. Oktober 2003)

Hi Truttafriend,
Ich hab auch nix anderes erwartet. 
(Ich hab nur an unserem Fischwasser mal einen "Sportskameraden" erwischt, der mit diesen Dingern die Karpfen lebend gehältert hat. U.a. die Amis benutzen nämlich diese Dinger genau zu diesem Zweck. Hab auch schon Norges gesehen, am Femunden mit Forellen.)

Was die MeFo angeht. Warum nicht sofern sie nicht belastet ist und meines Wissens ist sie nicht belastet. Zumindest nicht mit dem Anisaki.

Probier mal folgendes: Die Fleischreste, die beim Filetieren an der Hauptgräte hängen bleiben, mit einem Kaffeelöffel abschaben, gegebenenfalls noch fein hacken, dazu etwas fein gewürfelte Schalotten geben, vorsichtig würzen mit Salz und weißem Pfeffer, ein paar Spritzer Zitrone, das Ganze etwa 10-15min ziehen lassen und auf ein gebuttertes frisches Toastbrot streichen.  Guten Appetit.
(man kann natürlich auch fein gehaktes Filet anstelle der "Rückstände" auf der Gräte, verwenden. 

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## Truttafriend (20. Oktober 2003)

Das klingt Oberlecker Mucki. Ich werd das mal testen. Wenn die Mefo für den Wurm (Anisaki)  kein Wirt ist, na klasse. Ich probier das mal.

Ich hab auch schon Amis gesehen die Schwarzbarsche am Stringer lebend hälterten. Zum :v


----------



## Mucki (20. Oktober 2003)

Hi Truttafriend,

Also das mit der MeFo und dem Anisaki ist unverbindlich. Ich hab mit der MeFo nicht die große Erfahrung.

Es ist halt so das der Anisakiwurm in Meeressäugern vorkommt. Über deren Exkremente kommen die Wurmeier ins Wasser wo sie von Daphnien und Ruderfußkrebsen aber auch Garnelen und dgl. gefressen werden.

Diese widerum werden von höheren Lebewesen (Fischen) gefressen und entwickeln sich zu den uns bekannten Finnen (Würmern)
Wenn die befallenen Fische von den Meeressäugern, aber auch von Vögeln, gefressen werden, ist der Kreislauf geschlossen.

Da nun Meeressäuger in der Ostsee auch nicht fehlen kann man sicher sein das diese Parasiten auch hier sind und man kann eigentlich einen Befall nicht 100%-ig ausschließen. Auch nicht wenn es Hecht und Barsch sind oder eben MeFo's. (Allerdings hab ich darüber noch nichts gehört)

Gruß
Mucki


----------



## Truttafriend (20. Oktober 2003)

Danke für deine Top-Infos.#h


----------



## schwedenfan83 (20. Oktober 2003)

oh da hab i gleich ma a frage die mich schon  beim fischessen a bissel wurmt :q :
wisst ihr wie es mit diesen würmern ist, es gibt da doch sonen kreislauf, die befallen ja auch seehunde, und in den heringen die wir in hvide sande gefangen haben waren die würmer massenweise in der bauchhöhle echt eklig, aber bei den fischen bohren sie sich ja auf jeden fall auch zT ins fleisch.

jetzt die iegentliche frage: tun die das bei menschen auch? oder kommt es nur zu durchfall :v oderso ? nisten die sich hier nur zwischen ein, weil sie denken wir sind seehunde, um danach in die fische zu gehen, oder können sie die magenwände durchdringen? wenn ja, was passiert dann wird man sie wider los?   :v


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (20. Oktober 2003)

Moin Moin,

das mit rohem Fisch ist im allgemeinen so eine Sache, hatte gerade in der letzten Woche eine belehrung über rohe Nahrungsmittel (Fisch, Ei,etc.) von einer Frau vom Gesundheitsamt(beim ASB mache da 6 jahre Ersatzdienst anstatt Bund), ihr glaubt nicht wieviele Krankheiten es von soetwas gibt, zum teil sogar tötlich.

Will nicht`s schlecht machen,hat mir aber echt zu denken gegeben.


----------



## schwedenfan83 (20. Oktober 2003)

:v :v
:v :v
:v :v


----------



## Mucki (20. Oktober 2003)

Hi Plötze,
also wie das beim Menschen jetzt im Einzelnen abläuft ist mir leider auch nicht bekannt. Tatsache ist: Der Mensch ist ein sogenannter FEHLWIRT.

Ein Fehlwirt ist ein Individuum beim dem sich diverse Parasiten nicht oder falsch oder anders entwickeln als von der Natur geplant. Das hängt unter anderem mit dem Verdauungsapparat zusammen.

Mir ist nur bekannt, sollten lebende Anisakis-Finnen in den menschlichen Verdaungstrakt kommen, bohren sich diese in Magen- bzw. Dünndarmwand ein und es kann allergisch-entzündlichen Reaktionen, Abszesse und bisweilen schlimmeres verursachen. (Anisakiasis)

Hier ein link dazu: http://limanda.de/Kuche/nematoden/nematoden.html

liest sich alles nicht sehr erbaulich.

Ich für meinen Teil verzichte auf Sushi und Co.

Mahlzeit
Mucki


----------



## schwedenfan83 (20. Oktober 2003)

alles klar ich lese es mir durch sobald ich fertig gegessen hab ( steckrübenmuss & kochwürste)


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Oktober 2003)

Danke für die Tips, lasse ich also doch besser die Finger vom Dorsch-Sushi... 
Dann eben mit der nächsten Mefo, oder vielleicht Barsch...mal schauen...
Trotzdem nochmal vielen Dank....habt mir sehr geholfen....<p>
Und das mit dem Fischgalgen....ist doch wohl Ehrensache, dass der Fisch da nicht lebend rangehängt wird....bin doch kein Tierquäler.... Fisch wird abgeschlagen, Stich zum ausbluten und dann ran and den "Galgen" <p>
ansonsten vielen Dank für "das kollektive" Petri Heil....hat gebissen wie verrückt gestern nachmittag....aber zum Essen reicht die mitgebrachte Menge allemal.....#h


----------

